# Bikini Season...



## cheryl (Mar 18, 2009)

Just curious what people are doing (if anything) to get prepared for bikini season...

I've been going on walks with my puppy and _trying_ to eat well. lol


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 18, 2009)

I joined a gym in December and a personal trainer (which I have been slacking at - boo me), got a new dog last month that I have been walking daily, started going to WW meetings again, and finishing the laser hair removal on my legs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  phew.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 18, 2009)

I've started body brushing daily, and started doing some weight training back in January. Now I am starting WW again to lose some of the fat covering my new muscles that are (hopefully) building underneath. Just started cycling too. 

Only 17 weeks until I go to Turkey lol!! I haven't had a holiday in 3 years so I just can't wait. Oh, I have also started to look at bikinis in the shops and online, flip flops etc. So exciting!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been doing Boot Camp at my gym and eating well.  I have a nine month old so I need to get my tummy back in shape.  And my butt.  And my legs. And my arms....SIGH...oh boy....


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 18, 2009)

business as usual here......4 miles every morning, pole dancing 5 times a week, personal trainer three times a week......


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 18, 2009)

Same thing I always do. I usually lift 3 times a week and jump rope and run about 4 times a week.


----------



## Belini (Mar 19, 2009)

usual for me, 3 days weights, 3 days cardio

but my diet could be better. i need to stop eating chocolate.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Gym 3 days a week for weights ...spin class and water aerobics for cardio


----------



## kittykit (Mar 19, 2009)

I do 40mins cardio 3 times plus 20mins of weight training twice a week and 2 Yoga classes.


----------

